# BP Guidelines Confined space entry 2004



## رمزة الزبير (25 أبريل 2012)

في الرابط التالي تجدون كتيب ممتاز جداً وممتع عن دخول الأماكن المحصورة من شركة BP
أسألكم الدعاء لي بالتوفيق.


http://logisticsmatters.info/Tank e...s/BP Guidelines Confined space entry 2004.pdf


----------



## محمودالحسيني (25 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا ووفقكم الله لكل خير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك
ملف ممتاز


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (26 أبريل 2012)

excellent document Thanks a lot my friend


----------



## زياد رزق (27 أبريل 2012)

*بارك اللة فيك*


----------



## رمزة الزبير (27 أبريل 2012)

نرفق ملف ممتاز أخر في ذات الخصوص وهو:
ANSI/ASSE Z117.1-2009, "Safety Requirements for Confined Spaces"

أشكر الجميع على المرور الكريم...


----------



## khaliduk (28 أبريل 2012)

*بارك اللة فيك*​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 أبريل 2012)

*مشكورة*

مشكورة أختنا العزيزة رمزة


----------



## اسامةعباس (5 يونيو 2012)

ملفات أكثر من ممتازة جزيل الشكر والتقدير​


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (5 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------

